# Purple monark supercrusier



## Roger honeycutt (Mar 24, 2020)

Purple monark


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 9, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> Purple monark
> 
> View attachment 1161175



Where did you find those redline tires? I've been looking for 26" balloon and middleweight redline tires for a while now, but I haven't found any online.
Nice batch of bikes, by the way. That Monark actually looks good in purple!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (May 25, 2020)

Dave marzen cool rides in georgia


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jun 1, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> Dave marzen cool rides in georgia



Do they have a website or something? Also, do they ship stuff out-of-state? I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## Bill in Bama (Jun 2, 2020)

I put some sky hawks on this 79 continental... it was very comfortable! A dude at the park called it a “high stepper”


----------



## PackRatBikes (Jul 26, 2020)

Roger honeycutt said:


> Purple monark
> 
> View attachment 1161175


----------



## PackRatBikes (Jul 26, 2020)

Purple for sale?


----------

